# Hello from Sunny South Africa



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Greetings fellow horse nuts!!!

My name is Meg and my horse, Velvet and I are from South Africa!!! 

First, a bit about Velvet...she is a 15.3hh (Itty bitty! lol) Thoroughbred mare. She is the total love of my life and even though she can be a bit grumpy and does not like being cuddled, I totally adore her and cuddle her anyway!  She is a showhorse/Showjumper and I might do a bit of eventing on her too as she seems to really enjoy cross country! She is hot but very brave and loves jumping very much.

She is by Aristis who is by Storm Cat and out of a Cox's Ridge mare. She is out of an "Al Mufti" dam. Al Mufti horses are fabulous jumpers and usually very pretty, though a little firey which is where Vel must've got her spark from! hehehe Al Mufti is by Roberto and out of Lassie Dear.

A bit about me...I am 24 years old and have been riding for as long as I can remember (about 17 years now)...its as much a part of my life as breathing... Vel and I are taking a bit of a break from competition as I am trying very hard to get her pregnant by a Warmblood showjumping stallion....

Well that's all for now I guess! Looking forward to meeting all of you!

Meg and Vel


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Meg! Have fun posting.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome happy your here!!! enjoy ur stay!


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum... again 
Man, I was _just_ wondering the other day if anyone on the forum lived in Africa!
Wow, South Africa. If I could go anywhere it would be to Africa.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome  can't wait to see pics! What's it like living in South Africa? Sounds neat!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

lol I guess living in South Africa is pretty much the same as living anywhere else... 

Here are some pics of Us!!! lol The cross country jump was one of Vel's very first!!!! And the other horse in the pic is Grandslam, my best friend's 3/4 shire 1/4 Thoroughbred gelding. He's only 5yo! lol


----------



## shellyshoe (Mar 12, 2007)

Hay maybe Centurion is sunny ..... but here in Benoni it looks like its gonna rain ..... Meg are you on the Horse junction forum too? 
Benoni is also SA 
i think us South Africans can over run this site if we wanted to


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome, ma'am, and enjoy the ride


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and thanX for the pictures.
Have fun posting lots more.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

hehehe Thanks Guys!

Shellyshoe - nope not on HJ forum...maybe I should join eh?

Woohooo! South Africans are slowly taking over the world! Mwahahahaha


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

welcome! I'm still pretty new but you found this place better than I did. I posted in horse talk  silly me lol.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty horses!


----------



## ajegberg (Apr 16, 2008)

You have a beautiful horse; thanks for sharing your pictures!

I have a new client who moved here (Oregon, US) from South Africa. Her horse is in training with me. His name is iGoli, which is a means of mining gold in Africa(?). At least that is what I found when I tried researching his name.

Enjoy the vast amount of information to be found on this site!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

I know Egoli means gold in one of the african languages...Igoli probably means the same in a different dialect or similar language...


----------

